# Grout colour with black tile



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi here's question you might like to add your opinion...what grout colour looks better with a black floor tile? The tiles are 11 x 14 inches and have a matte finish and looks a little like a fine/medium grain leather. It's for my entry way. 

I'm going with a gray grout, rather than white...so it pops a little but not overly. This tile will be next to my natural hardwood/red oak.

my choices are 
Warm Grey and Pewter and Pearl Gray (Mapei brand grout)


https://www.pinterest.com/pin/159385274284936828/

Since there is a grain in the oak floor maybe a less busy look to the tile would be better ie a darker grout so the tile area pops less.


I bought the warm gray already but can exchange it. I think after a week I won't even notice the grout and there'll be a mat over it anyhow. But I've heard that white is hard to keep white , so go with gray. I think the warm gray may be too light.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Brenda,

I just googled black tile grout and I thought that black grout looked really cool with the black tile. I didn't love the white and I think you're right that it would be hard to clean. If it were me, I'd lean on the darker side. I really like the black tile!!!

xo
Kim


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Hi Brenda,
> 
> I just googled black tile grout and I thought that black grout looked really cool with the black tile. I didn't love the white and I think you're right that it would be hard to clean. If it were me, I'd lean on the darker side. I really like the black tile!!!
> 
> ...




Thanks Kim, I'm glad I have a reply already because I have to run some errands and the hardware store is also close to the pharmacy. I think I will go with the pearl gray (you may not have seen that edit, I just added pearl gray as a choice). I kind of like the darker grout mostly because its a change from the lighter ones.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I prefer a darker color if I wanted the tiles to fade into the background. Of the two I like warm grey better, because the pewter looks like it has a bit of a greenish hue to it. I would stay in the black and white family so some variation of grey.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the pearl gray, but I also like the charcoal and the slate. Load us a pic when you finish!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Thanks Kim, I'm glad I have a reply already because I have to run some errands and the hardware store is also close to the pharmacy. I think I will go with the pearl gray (you may not have seen that edit, I just added pearl gray as a choice). I kind of like the darker grout mostly because its a change from the lighter ones.


I looked at the pearl gray and I do like it--I definitely like darker as I said! As Sherry said, show as a picture when you're done--can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I think I prefer a darker color if I wanted the tiles to fade into the background. Of the two I like warm grey better, because the pewter looks like it has a bit of a greenish hue to it. I would stay in the black and white family so some variation of grey.



thanks Walter, 
are you sure you meant 'warm gray' that is the lightest of the three. I think I will exchange my grout....better now than wish I had after the job is done lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> I like the pearl gray, but I also like the charcoal and the slate. Load us a pic when you finish!


Hi Sherry, thanks for your reply. I like those too but there's a limited selection...although...the other Kent store may have other colours. hmmm.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> I looked at the pearl gray and I do like it--I definitely like darker as I said! As Sherry said, show as a picture when you're done--can't wait to see it finished.



The guy is coming tomorrow evening to start the job, I am looking forward to seeing it too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maglily said:


> thanks Walter,
> are you sure you meant 'warm gray' that is the lightest of the three. I think I will exchange my grout....better now than wish I had after the job is done lol.


I like the pearl grey and the slate. I had responded while you were posting about changing the color.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brenda, I would definitely go w. the darker shade. There are some that look nice that have sparkles in them too, but I am very classic in my choices. I don't think it matters much which darker shade, just one that you like that is easy on the eye. I really like that look---very smart!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sherry said:


> I like the pearl gray, but I also like the charcoal and the slate. Load us a pic when you finish!


I liked the darker colour too, just light enough to contrast but not glaring


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I like the pearl grey and the slate. I had responded while you were posting about changing the color.


Aww now I understand. Well I just got back from the hardware store and I exchanged the warm gray for charcoal, I think it will look good.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I liked the darker colour too, just light enough to contrast but not glaring


Thanks Michelle, yep, went darker (charcoal).


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Brenda, I would definitely go w. the darker shade. There are some that look nice that have sparkles in them too, but I am very classic in my choices. I don't think it matters much which darker shade, just one that you like that is easy on the eye. I really like that look---very smart!


Thanks for your reply Sandi, yes I went darker. I didn't see any choices with sparkles, although I didn't look very far either (I'll have to google that sparkly grout). I'm living out in the sticks here so I was surprised and happy to see that I had several choices.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> I like the pearl gray, but I also like the charcoal and the slate. Load us a pic when you finish!


You win Sherry, LOL. I went to another hardware store and they did have the charcoal grout in stock. So that's what I have now. :aktion033:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Brenda, I feel like an expert on this subject. I bought this house with saltio tile throughout whick has a gray grout - trust me, it's hard to keep clean too. The newer addition saltio tile has a darker, almost black grout and it never shows dirt - I'd go with the black grout, especially in an entrance


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Brenda, I feel like an expert on this subject. I bought this house with saltio tile throughout whick has a gray grout - trust me, it's hard to keep clean too. The newer addition saltio tile has a darker, almost black grout and it never shows dirt - I'd go with the black grout, especially in an entrance


Hi Claire, thanks. I'm glad I went darker for sure. The charcoal colour is pretty dark so hopefully no concerns with it looking dirty. 

I know the black tile will have white salt dried on it at times in winter LOL, can't win. But that's an easier clean up than the grout.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Maglily said:


> Hi Claire, thanks. I'm glad I went darker for sure. The charcoal colour is pretty dark so hopefully no concerns with it looking dirty.
> 
> I know the black tile will have white salt dried on it at times in winter LOL, can't win. But that's an easier clean up than the grout.


Brenda, the charcoal would be a good choice. That's about what my newer saltio tile has as grout. I struggle with the lighter gray grout in the kitchen constantly, I don't think you would be happy with that at all. Just my suggestion. Be sure to seal the grout once it's down.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Brenda, the charcoal would be a good choice. That's about what my newer saltio tile has as grout. I struggle with the lighter gray grout in the kitchen constantly, I don't think you would be happy with that at all. Just my suggestion. Be sure to seal the grout once it's down.




Hi Claire, that's what I've heard other friends say too. It is a struggle with the lighter grout. I need to get some sealer and I'll ask my tile guy to suggest a product. I'm much happier with this charcoal choice...I was too uncertain with the light gray. I don't know when I was this excited to get work done in my house. It's a small job, not too expensive and finally I can stop looking at an unfinished job..especially in an area I'm walking over every day. This guy came highly recommended and will do a couple of other reno fix it jobs for me.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Brenda, I agree with the pearl gray. 

Actually, I was thinking of gray before looking at any other colors.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Brenda, you are going to be very happy w. the charcoal choice---I personally guarantee it! :thumbsup::thumbs:
Not only that, but you will grow to love it even more with time & when you see how well it wears. It won't go out of style for a very, very, very long time. I have a very, very dark green upstairs in my bath & it is timeless (I did not put it in as I am a renter). It is so dark it is almost black. I also have a charcoal slate type tile w/charcoal grout in the downstairs WC---same feeling about it. I just give it a wet mop w/a little vinegar & all is well w/the world.
:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maglily said:


> You win Sherry, LOL. I went to another hardware store and they did have the charcoal grout in stock. So that's what I have now. :aktion033:


I think the charcoal will be perfect! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> You win Sherry, LOL. I went to another hardware store and they did have the charcoal grout in stock. So that's what I have now. :aktion033:


That will be beautiful, too. Please share pictures when done.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't wait to see the pics. Definitely seal the grout. Reminds I need to reseal my travertine. Thanks for the reminder! That stuff makes yummy noises sucking up the dirt!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you made a good choice with the charcoal! Be sure to take pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Late to the game but I agree about the charcoal. Did your store have rods of the grout? Our place sent us home with a few of these kind of triangular rods to lay down next to the tiles and other borders so we could see what it looks like in place instead of just looking at the color chart. Can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They had sample rods of plastic sticks that were 1/8 " wide - I found some black tiles and compared those to the tiles. That was at the first store but I didn't do this for the 2nd purchase, had a pretty good idea by then.

Not such good service at that store, the guy gave me the grout 'kit' and went back to what he was doing, paperwork with another clerk. Of course sometimes it's better to leave a customer alone while they are deciding colours.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

*Tiles are finished - some photos*

So here's an update - the tile guy installed them last week and came back a few days later to finish the grout. I ended up working Saturday afternoon and two nights this week, so finally I'm getting around to tidying (painting the baseboards) and finishing.
I took photos at night but never thought to get one with Jodi and Posey...I'm mean what was I thinking ? so I took those this morning.

I really like the charcoal grout but I thought it would be darker, a darker grout would look great too. I'm happy with it.:thumbsup


- would someone turn these photos right side up for me please? 
photos taken horizontally with my phone seem to be ok, how do you fix this?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks great! I don't know how to adjust the pics.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it looks really good! Great choice.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> It looks great! I don't know how to adjust the pics.



Hi Sherry, thanks:thumbsup:
Although probably no need really to adjust the pics - it's easy enough to see.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter told Marie how to do it in one of her posts but I didn't listen well as I don't have an I-phone. 
The tile looks just as good as I knew it would!!!!!!! I love the dark grout. WTG Brenda!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it looks really good! Great choice. 

Thanks Florence, yep I'm happy with it.


Walter told Marie how to do it in one of her posts but I didn't listen well as I don't have an I-phone. 
The tile looks just as good as I knew it would!!!!!!! I love the dark grout. WTG Brenda! 

thanks Sandi, I still find myself staring at it from time to time.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love it Brenda-looks great. I love it with the hardwood floors!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it looks terrific too. I just can't turn them around so will lay down to look at them Z-z-z-z-z No really I love the tile and pattern and like the grout a lot. And don't worry, as time goes on it will get darker. It's very hard to keep grout looking like the original color.


----------

